# looking for a lure



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey, a buddy of mine who fishes lake st clair for musky is looking for a balgey monster shad in the chrome/blue color,,anyone know of any place that sells them or have a few to part with?? i checked ebay,,no luck, just found the black/chrome ones


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

He can order them online. Several shops have online catalogs. Here is a link to one that has them for $9.99.

http://www.guideschoiceproshop.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Bagley_Bait_Co__28.html

CG


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.muskyshop.com

has them in blue and silver foil.

Dallas


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

I never had much luck with the blue/ chrome Monster Shads. Do they still make that color? I have not seen them in the stores for a long time. I have had good luck with the natural shad and the Chartruse musky pattern.


----------



## Rog Ecklund (Jul 9, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> hey, a buddy of mine who fishes lake st clair for musky is looking for a balgey monster shad in the chrome/blue color,,anyone know of any place that sells them or have a few to part with?? i checked ebay,,no luck, just found the black/chrome ones


 You might want to check Thorne Bros. in Blaine, MN. (You'll have to google them; not sure what their web address is). This shop sells only Musky bait and gear. I am a regular customer and they've always treated me right, and given me the best price around. Good luck.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

http://www.thornebros.com/


----------

